# Teich riecht komisch...



## brazzo77 (31. Mai 2011)

hallo an alle 

ich bin neu hier und grüße alle!!!
nun meine frage ch war heute in meinen garten-da hat es eigenartig gerochen(irgendwie nach hund????).--kein scherz---
ich gehe davon aus das es mein gartenteich war---als ich kurz vor dem nach hause weg noch ein paar blätter abkäschern wollte-hatte ich einen toten __ goldfisch im käscher(der sehr stark gerochen hat).jetzt habe ich angst das mein teich kippt.wr hat aber keinerlei algen -
im gegenteil jede menge seerosen(nicht zuviel)..
stimmt da irgendwas nicht???
bitte um antworten

PSch habe übrigens keinen hund--aber wie gesagt  es hat wirklich so gerochen....


----------



## Doc (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich riecht komisch...*

Hast Du viel Mulm im Teich? Befindet sich im Bodenbereich viel Schmodder? Steigen Blasen auf?


----------



## brazzo77 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich riecht komisch...*

ich habe den kompletten teich im oktober letzten jahres gesäubert-kann nicht viel schlamm oder modder sein...


----------



## Doc (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich riecht komisch...*

Hmmm ... maybe kams auch von dem toten Fisch ... kannste mal nen Foto vom Gewässer machen?


----------



## brazzo77 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich riecht komisch...*

der tote __ goldfisch war noch relativ klein 10 cm --das wasser sieht grün aus (aber ich glaube bei dieser witterung sind die meisten teiche wohl grün)ich habe ein glas als sichtprobe genommen-da war es klar nur ein wenig grünschimmer


----------



## Doc (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich riecht komisch...*

Foto wäre hilfreich, wenn Du morgen dazu kommst ... der Fisch ist ja nun auch raus ... läuft eine Pumpe mit Filter?


----------



## herbi (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich riecht komisch...*

Hallo brazzo,...

Willkommen bei uns,... 

Wechsle bitte mind, die hälfte deines Wassers sofort und reinige deine Filteranlage,....!
*
Ein toter Fisch kann dein Wasser kaputt machen,...*

Nach zwei bis drei Tagen dann nochmals einen Wasserwechsel von 50%,....

Ebenso wiederum nach zwei bis drei Tagen ,...das selbe,....

So sollte das stinken weg sein,....

*
Wichtig bei der ganzen Sache die Filteranlage mitreinigen,....*


Hoffe ich konnte helfen und alles Gute für dich und deine Lieblinge,...

Bei Fragen,...melde dich einfach per PN oder hier im Thread,....


----------



## Doc (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich riecht komisch...*

WENN denn ein Filter läuft, der ausreichend dimensioniert ist, regelt der das von alleine mit der Zugabe von frischem Wasser ... einen Wasserwechsel von 50% halte ich persönlich für zuviel ... aber schaden kanns nicht ... auch, wenn er sich damit wieder einiges zerschießt ... nicht falsch verstehen^^


----------



## brazzo77 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich riecht komisch...*

erst einmal danke aber soviel mühe wegen einen toten __ goldfisch von 10cm???
ich weiss doch noch gar nicht von was er gestorben ist


----------



## Doc (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich riecht komisch...*

Sag ich ja ...

Fakten wären nett.

Bilder? Betreibst Du einen Filter? Welche Pumpe? Wie ist Deine Filteranlage aufgebaut?
Ein toter Fisch kann schon Unheil mit sich bringen (__ Parasiten) ... je nachdem ... wie lange er im Wasser gelegen hat.


----------



## herbi (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich riecht komisch...*



Doc schrieb:


> WENN denn ein Filter läuft, der ausreichend dimensioniert ist, regelt der das von alleine mit der Zugabe von frischem Wasser ... einen Wasserwechsel von 50% halte ich persönlich für zuviel ... aber schaden kanns nicht ... auch, wenn er sich damit wieder einiges zerschießt ... *nicht falsch verstehen^^*


----------



## brazzo77 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich riecht komisch...*

ich habe einen UV Filter-eine pumpe mit filter zuzüglich


----------



## brazzo77 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich riecht komisch...*

..kann der geruch von einem toten __ goldfisch kommen???


----------



## herbi (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich riecht komisch...*



brazzo77 schrieb:


> ..kann der geruch von einem toten __ goldfisch kommen???



Wenn du so fragst sag ich mal ja,....


herbi,...
der gestern wegen einer toten Maus seine gesamte Filteranlage reinigen musste ,...weil das Wasser darin zum Himmel roch,....


----------



## brazzo77 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich riecht komisch...*

gibts keine andere möglichkeit...?


----------



## Doc (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich riecht komisch...*

Habe vor ca. 3 Monaten 4 kleine __ Silberkarpfen gekauft, davon ist einer leider gestorben und schwamm auf einmal oben ...  ... rausgekescherkt ... der Geruch bleibt aber 3-4 Tage ... ich rate hier an dieser Stelle nicht zu einem Mittelchen, auch, wenn ich es gerne tun würde, da es nichts anrichtet.

Also ein Schwerkraftfilter wie so einer?







Das ist ja schonmal nicht das schlechteste ... Du hast 18m³ ? Weißt Du, wie viel Deine Pumpe in der Stunde schafft? Das optimalste wäre, wenn Dein Teichwasser in 2 Stunden einmal durch den Filter rennt ... 3 Stunden langen auch noch, aber dann wirds eng  ... KANN auch anders sein ... muss aber nicht. Schonmal Deine Wasserwerte gemessen?


----------



## herbi (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich riecht komisch...*



brazzo77 schrieb:


> gibts keine andere möglichkeit...?



Doch,....!

*Das Hobby aufgeben,....!*


Wenns den schon am WW scheitert,...:__ nase


----------



## brazzo77 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich riecht komisch...*



Doc schrieb:


> Habe vor ca. 3 Monaten 4 kleine __ Silberkarpfen gekauft, davon ist einer leider gestorben und schwamm auf einmal oben ...  ... rausgekescherkt ... der Geruch bleibt aber 3-4 Tage ... ich rate hier an dieser Stelle nicht zu einem Mittelchen, auch, wenn ich es gerne tun würde, da es nichts anrichtet.
> 
> Also ein Schwerkraftfilter wie so einer?
> 
> ...



werde ich morgen mal messen..wie sind die optimalen werte???


----------



## brazzo77 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich riecht komisch...*



herbi schrieb:


> Doch,....!
> 
> *Das Hobby aufgeben,....!*
> 
> ...



..ich habe im oktober das komplette wasser gewechselt..
und im garten fällt auch noch andere arbeit an 480 qm...


----------



## Doc (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teich riecht komisch...*



brazzo77 schrieb:


> ..ich habe im oktober das komplette wasser gewechselt..
> und im garten fällt auch noch andere arbeit an 480 qm...



Dahinter ist ja noch ein zwinkender Smiley  ... Wasserwerte sind wichtig für einen Teich, vor allem, wenn dieser Fische beinhaltet.
Mach das, vielleicht kannst Du ja auch mal ein Bild vom Teich und von der Filteranlage machen. Dann können Dir viele User hier wertvolle Tipps geben 
Wasserwerte pendeln sich leider nicht mit einem Frischwassertausch ein ... da gibt es viele Faktoren, die dieses Gleichgewicht stören (Erde und Regen, Fischkot, etc.)

Ein Garten bereitet immer Arbeit ... egal wie groß dieser ist ... aber schöner ists doch, wenn alles stimmt, oder? Rasen wächst, Hecke geschnitten, etc.? 
Hinsetzen, genießen -> WENN DENN DER TEICH STIMMT *lach*

Jetzt nur nicht verrückt machen ... ^^ ... das Ganze soll ja auch noch Spaß bereiten


----------



## brazzo77 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teich riecht komisch...*

ok danke erst einmal für eure tipps..werde langsam müde....werde die vorgänge im teich morgen verfolgen..ph messen usw..
danke noch mal 
n8


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teich riecht komisch...*



brazzo77 schrieb:


> ...und im garten fällt auch noch andere arbeit an 480 qm...


Hallo brazzo,
klar fallen in einem Garten, grade bei der Größe, einige Arbeiten an...
Doch (auch wenn Du keines der genannten Haustiere hast, sie dienen als Beispiel  ) Du gehst ja auch nicht her und lässt den Hund alleine Gassi gehen oder die Katze selber das Katzenklo reinigen, oder?


----------



## Tomhumpen (1. Juni 2011)

Moinsen,

Finde es sehr schwer sich vorzustellen das ein toter 10cm toter __ Goldfisch einen Gestank erzeugt der im ganzen Garten zu riechen ist. Ich selber wohne auf dem Land und einige Güllemischungen riechen manchmal sogar nach nassen muffigen Hund.

Als ich Anfang diesen Jahres meinen Pflanzenfilter gereinigt habe und eine Menge riechenden tiefschwarzen Mulm entfernt habe konnte man das riechen, aber eben erst bei der Reinigung nicht vorher.

Verrottenden Fadenalgen aus meinem Siebfilter oder nach dem Abdrehen erzeugen auch einen krassen Gestank.

Check ersteinmal die Wasserwerte und vielleicht erklärt das schon einiges.

Tom


----------

